# CF Issued Junk



## 421 EME (13 Feb 2008)

OK troops let's hear it, what are the worst POS that the CF has issued you?  For me it's that junk they call raingear and the WW boots.


----------



## Fraz (13 Feb 2008)

TacVest,
Front end triad mounts for the C7,
Mags for BHP,
flexible straw for 2 qt canteen


----------



## danchapps (13 Feb 2008)

Those combat boot covers, you know, the glossy zipper things. What a waste of cash. Oh, and the CF cripplers that we call issued sneakers. I went through 3/4 of my basic inspections before I realized I hadn't even tied the laces for inspection.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

Fraz said:
			
		

> TacVest,
> Front end triad mounts for the C7,
> Mags for BHP,
> *flexible straw for 2 qt canteen *



There is an issued flex straw for this? I thought the only ones where the after market ones provided at the temple of Wheelers.


----------



## Pikache (13 Feb 2008)

CF sweater (the black one)
metal wash basin
raincoat (because it doesn't keep the rain out)


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Feb 2008)

Melmac.

Bright Yellow or MIR Wall paint sea foam green.

Didn't last long in your arrse pack after the first section attack.

dileas

tess


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2008)

Crewsuit
Winter wonderman crewsuit (bib overalls and that ridiculous jacket)


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2008)

Arid CADPAT Gas Mask carrier.. waste of money IMO
Tac Vest
Melmac plates, cups, etc
Metal basin bowl


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2008)

1- every single flashlight the Air force has ever issued me.
2- Scott single-pak (tm) portable oxygen


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

Nobody better put OG passion killers up here!! I loved those damn things --- stole all of _hmmm-what-do-I-call-him's_, should have heard him whine!! Oh well.  ;D


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Nobody better put OG passion killers up here!! I loved those damn things --- stole all of _hmmm-what-do-I-call-him's_, should have heard him whine!! Oh well.  ;D




Forgot about those.. yea they sucked Vern haha  I think I wore them once an than never again...


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2008)

L

S

V

W

 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Feb 2008)

Personally for me, the 'sleeping bag' hood.

Mag bra for the C2.

The first generation OD Cdn poncho liner (1989), which used rain gear material instead of a more useful fabric.

Insulated thermal OD skull cap for use on the old M1 steel skid lid.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

M

L

V

W


----------



## Pte.Butt (13 Feb 2008)

The ballistic eye ware for me, I am sure they provide excellent protection, but fogging and sand paper style scratches are inevitable.


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Hmmm.... "waffle" long underwear

Shrank .... really - it did shrink.... And no, I didn't "grow"


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Garrison dress

Lagoon green shirts & mandatory purchase "ascots"

Astrakhan winter wedgie

CF Green forage cap

Issue running shoes

- Hey Vern, do you remember the Leotards they used to issue women for PT?


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> - Hey Vern, do you remember the Leotards they used to issue women for PT?



Oy!! Now you're talking!! Those AND the very lovely green swimsuit.

Should I post pics or should I refrain from ruining all your nice hot dinners?


----------



## Yrys (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Should I post pics or should I refrain from ruining all your nice hot dinners?



POST! I already had dinner  ;D ...


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> POST! I already had dinner  ;D ...



Then I'll refrain from posting pics which will allow you to keep down your dinner!  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Then I'll refrain from posting pics which will allow you to keep down your dinner!  ;D



Come on Vern you know you  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnttt to  ;D


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> POST! I already had dinner  ;D ...



don't poke the bear!


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> don't poke the bear!


:rofl:


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Come on Vern you know you  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnttt to  ;D



They are strictly water polo pics taken after I fouled out and was slighty irritated ... not pretty at all!! You ain't missing much, besides the shade of green would blind you, thus I'd be responsible for ruining your bright future with the CF!!


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> :rofl:



That's Grumpy Bear to you.  

Just so you know -- bears have been known to bite!!

But, that brings me to my next junk kit item -- FUR!! Fur caps!! I believe soldiers should be fur-free!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Oy!! Now you're talking!! Those AND the very lovely green swimsuit.
> 
> Should I post pics or should I refrain from ruining all your nice hot dinners?



Aha, more proof of your evil leaders

dileas

tess


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2008)

You woke the bear! why would you do that!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> They are strictly water polo pics taken after I fouled out and was slighty irritated ... not pretty at all!! You ain't missing much, besides the shade of green would blind you, thus I'd be responsible for ruining your bright future with the CF!!



Bright future :rofl: I'm just lucky I've gotten this far, was content to be a CFL


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Bright future :rofl: I'm just lucky I've gotten this far, was content to be a CFL


I was being sarcastic.  >


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Years ago, I was Pl 2IC for a 30 person recruit Platoon (Incl something like young women).....

Sigh... 

Hair started to turn grey that year
Hair stated to get ripped out by the roots - if you really must know.

So yeah - 20 Leotards "on parade".  Worn by some Tall, some Short, Some big, Some small.... Like a 3 ring circus if you really must know  ushup:


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

Ties!! Junk.

Give me BACK my dickie!!

Oh ... and those damn see-through polyester fast-melting female Mess Dress shirts.  :

My grandmother has shirts like it still hanging around from the late 60s ... she thought that I raided her damn closet for crying out loud.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic.  >



I knew that, still up for some wobbley pops friday?


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> So yeah - 20 Leotards "on parade".  Worn by some Tall, some Short, Some big, Some small.... Like a 3 ring circus if you really must know  ushup:



Still required dress to be considered a local around these parts!! Welcome!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I knew that, still up for some wobbley pops friday?



Yes, my stitches are getting itchy, need something to dull the itchyness -- BTW --- YOU are buying!!  ;D

(Is my whining working for you??)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Yes, my stitches are getting itchy, need something to dull the itchyness -- BTW --- YOU are buying!!  ;D
> 
> (Is my whining working for you??)



lol Vern


----------



## RangerRay (13 Feb 2008)

Blue Speedos!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

How about the OD Green 2 piece Combat Jacket?


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> How about the OD Green 2 piece Combat Jacket?



Punk rockers (and lefties) everywhere still hunt for those!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Blue Speedos!



What!!?? 

I only got to see guys in green speedos!! That's not fair at all!


----------



## catalyst (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Punk rockers (and lefties) everywhere still hunt for those!!  ;D




I was actually issued one a few months ago ...


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I was actually issued one a few months ago ...



I actually liked mine. I made it through Alert fine & without freezing to death.


----------



## Gunner98 (13 Feb 2008)

Mess tins, C5 knife, 80's model rain gear, Garrison boots and belt, combat beanie, Geneva Convention Cards, 80s model crew suits, bus driver jackets, and hats-conic-furry.


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

The Army Garrison jacket (and it's follow-on belt) aka "duck-hunting attire" !!

On the belt ... off the belt ...  : Absolutely _brilliant_ that piece of kit was.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2008)

The LBV


----------



## armyvern (13 Feb 2008)

Tan shorts/pants/shirts. Dress Hot weather type. We had to iron that shit!! And it really drains the colour from one's already pale Casper-the-friendly-ghost resembling glow-in-the-dark complexion.


----------



## RangerRay (13 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> What!!??
> 
> I only got to see guys in green speedos!! That's not fair at all!



You can have mine!  ;D


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

80s model raingear?... 

Ahem... the 70s model raingear!  Nylon POS that allowed rain in & kept sweat in....
On my 6B we weren't allowed to wear em as rain gear - cause of the nylon rubbing against nylon sound... so we wore it UNDER our combats - just so as to help keep us warm on one of those nice wet Oct/Nov weeks in Gagetown.....


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Feb 2008)

Mark 1 Combat Clothing especially the trousers, which were heavy and chaffed the crotch. The boots started a long tradition of leaking when used to walk through wet grass.

The Sten gun. No further comment required.

The 64 Pattern Cargo Pack.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

OSweat,
The cargo pack was OK if you were Mech.... 
T'was an improvement on the old 50s pattern "large pack".
Remember, at the same time we had the Cargo pack, we had the Alpine pack - which lots of troops still treasure today


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Feb 2008)

The cargo pack was more or less a kit bag with shoulder straps. It did not have a frame and pressed into the small of the back when worn. I was in 4 CIBG at the time and do not recall seeing the Alpine pack, although that could be because of my advancing years.


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> 80s model raingear?...
> 
> Ahem... the 70s model raingear!  Nylon POS that allowed rain in & kept sweat in....
> On my 6B we weren't allowed to wear em as rain gear - cause of the nylon rubbing against nylon sound... so we wore it UNDER our combats - just so as to help keep us warm on one of those nice wet Oct/Nov weeks in Gagetown.....



Sorry, I joined in 83 and almost drowned in the thin nylon rain gear on a Reforger Ex in mid 80s.


----------



## mudgunner49 (14 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> That's Grumpy Bear to you.
> 
> Just so you know -- bears have been known to bite!!
> 
> But, that brings me to my next junk kit item -- FUR!! Fur caps!! I believe soldiers should be fur-free!!



You're not getting all Pam Anderson on me now, are you Vern???    Fur is natural, fur is good, fur is warm, wearing fur supports the families of trappers (like my next door neighbor) and most importantly - pisses off PETA... 8)


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Sorry, I joined in 83 and almost drowned in the thin nylon rain gear on a Reforger Ex in mid 80s.



But that was still the 70s pattern raingear.
Which is why most of us bought the US model.... which is +/- what our 80s pattern raingear (still in circulation) was copied from.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Those *combat boot covers*, you know, the glossy zipper things. What a waste of cash. Oh, and the CF cripplers that we call issued sneakers. I went through 3/4 of my basic inspections before I realized I hadn't even tied the laces for inspection.



Combat Boot Overshoes or something like that, but more commonly known as *"Boots, Rubber, Clumsy"*

And the winter CF fake-fur hats used to be called *"Cap, Fuzzy, Ridiculous" * if I recall correctly.

 8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2008)

Well, I guess I am the first one to dive into the IMP world of issued junk.

Ham Omlette for breakfast.  (just all wrong) or that orange fruitcake frisbee you used to get.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

Jimmy4Now said:
			
		

> Combat Boot Overshoes or something like that, but more commonly known as *"Boots, Rubber, Clumsy"*
> 
> And the winter CF fake-fur hats used to be called *"Cap, Fuzzy, Ridiculous" * if I recall correctly.
> 
> 8)



Cap, Fuzzy, Ridiculous"   --- is in fact ... *Astrakhan hat* --- cap, useless


----------



## Staff Weenie (14 Feb 2008)

Hey - I had a CO who always wore the damn fuzzy hat every winter.......it gave the Junior Officer's something that brought us all together in the mess.....ridicule....


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> You're not getting all Pam Anderson on me now, are you Vern???    Fur is natural, fur is good, fur is warm, wearing fur supports the families of trappers (like my next door neighbor) and most importantly - pisses off PETA... 8)



Feeling a little Bridget Bardot_ish_ with a 'lil bit of _Harley Davidson_ thrown in for good measure. Now, if only they'd allow me to wear my nice *leather* chaps in Paris --- I'd be all good to go.  >


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> The LBV



Yes, the Food Bearing Vest as modelled by a certain RSM who shall remain nameless.  
Included the inevitable kit list to be carried in said vest that completely forgot about the need to carry ammunition. Wasn't it made of the same material as the old Combat Jean jacket?


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Yes, the Food Bearing Vest as modelled by a certain RSM who shall remain nameless.
> Included the inevitable kit list to be carried in said vest that completely forgot about the need to carry ammunition. Wasn't it made of the same material as the old Combat Jean jacket?



Umm... think you're talking about the "old" LBV.
Cotton style LBV has been pulled out of circulation about 2 or 3 yrs now...


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Umm... think you're talking about the "old" LBV.
> Cotton style LBV has been pulled out of circulation about 2 or 3 yrs now...



 That's exactly what I'm talking about Geo. As far as I know there was only 1 LBV which was followed by the nice idea, lousy execution TAC vest, which is an entirely different bitch session. ;D


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Feb 2008)

I am almost 100% sure i see the cotton LBV Arid cadpat version  on a few soldiers while i was over seas last year.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Umm... think you're talking about the "old" LBV.
> Cotton style LBV has been pulled out of circulation about 2 or 3 yrs now...


Beg to differ,

Was issued one in October.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67860/post-635189.html#msg635189


----------



## armyvern (14 Feb 2008)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Beg to differ,
> 
> Was issued one in October.



Yeah, but you're _special_!! Heck ... just look at the hoops I had to jump through to get you some ICE prior to your posting to better places!!   <---- that's for the posting & for not taking me with you!


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> L
> 
> S
> 
> ...




I agree with you 110%. The CF sweater is another good one. All it seems to do is sit in my closet and collect dust.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're _special_!! Heck ... just look at the hoops I had to jump through to get you some ICE prior to your posting to better places!!   <---- that's for the posting & for not taking me with you!



Well, as I said at the time, come over for a visit, I've still got some time left here.  And don't think that ICE isn't/wasn't appreciated both in Merry Olde England (and the rest of the island) and in sunny but frickin freezing Helmand.


----------



## Charon (14 Feb 2008)

Vern, I loved those freaking fur hats, I watched a Van Doo officer also get clubbed unconscious in a smoking area.  He was wearing the damned thing with the felt flap unfastened at the bottom and was wearing one of those fancy metal Beaver badges, you could almost hear the thudding sounds every time the wind caught it

Does anyone actually remember wearing the Elmer Fudd hat for work dress?


----------



## axeman (14 Feb 2008)

:  MLVW lousy piece of kit , most defintly not , good piece if kit yes dependable tough rugged able to due the job that it was designed for. 
  :-X   LSVW yes was originally designed as a airforce maintiance vehicle  around the airhead.
     my hated piece of fit was the early rain gear 

oh yes lets not forget the macaroni cheeze AND peas for breakfast............... :skull:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> :  MLVW lousy piece of kit , most defintly not , good piece if kit yes dependable tough rugged able to due the job that it was designed for.
> :-X   LSVW yes was originally designed as a airforce maintiance vehicle  around the airhead.
> my hated piece of fit was the early rain gear
> 
> oh yes lets not forget the macaroni cheeze AND peas for breakfast............... :skull:



OK, ok  X-Country best kind, highway the shits.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Feb 2008)

Charon said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually remember wearing the Elmer Fudd hat for work dress?



The Elmer Fudd hat was actually useful, stupid looking, but useful.  Wore it (with flaps down) during a particularly harsh winter in Borden while on my TQ3 course (when dinosaurs ruled the earth).  It probably prevented many cases of frostbite to the ears of students marching to and from the school.  The "Hat, Fur, Stupid", on the other hand, was useless except as a tea cozy.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Feb 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The Elmer Fudd hat was actually useful, stupid looking, but useful.  Wore it (with flaps down) during a particularly harsh winter in Borden while on my TQ3 course (when dinosaurs ruled the earth).  It probably prevented many cases of frostbite to the ears of students marching to and from the school.  The "Hat, Fur, Stupid", on the other hand, was useless except as a tea cozy.



I wore it during an average winter in Inuvik. At -50, the toque just doesn't cut it alone, but the Elmer Fudd hat gave extra protection.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2008)

"Does anyone actually remember wearing the Elmer Fudd hat for work dress? "

Yep sure do...was useless for infantry.

Worst kit....the garratrooper dress ensemble....collosal waste of money. I still have the boots


----------



## Charon (14 Feb 2008)

The MLVW is actually a pretty solid piece of kit, although when it first entered the system there were all sorts of problems that shouldn't have existed, like the radiator mount that was too weak, and the cab mounting bolts that were totally inadequate.  I remember that problem rearing up again later too. As for the nifty garrison dress, belts will be worn, then belts off, because it worn out the nylon, But it did make the folks in Ottawa look butch.  The boots are actually great for motor biking.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2008)

axeman said:
			
		

> :  MLVW lousy piece of kit , most defintly not , good piece if kit yes dependable tough rugged able to due the job that it was designed for.
> :-X   LSVW yes was originally designed as a airforce maintiance vehicle  around the airhead.
> my hated piece of fit was the early rain gear
> 
> oh yes lets not forget the macaroni cheeze AND peas for breakfast............... :skull:



The MLVW was a bastard redesign of a old design,  done by people that should have stuck to building golf carts and snowmobiles. The engine was an improvement for sure. While the Deuce suffered from some issues, most notably the engine power, I always felt it was far better thought out for it's time than the MLVW was for it's time.


----------



## medaid (14 Feb 2008)

Boots, Crappy, MkIII

I hated that with a passion...


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Feb 2008)

The "Hat, Fur, Stupid", on the other hand, was useless except as a tea cozy.


Exactly what my mum used it for, complete with capbadge.  Lasted her about 12 years, as I recall.


----------



## Rodahn (14 Feb 2008)

Two words .... Bangy Boards


----------



## Greymatters (14 Feb 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Worst kit....the garratrooper dress ensemble....collosal waste of money. I still have the boots



That one made absolutely no sense;  our combats were plain jane green and should have gone over to camo years earlier, but instead we got a garrison work dress jacket that was camo, with highly shined clown boots.  Id like to know who invented that get-up...


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Feb 2008)

LSVW, 
The Current Issue Crap Raingear that gets shiney when wet..... 
MK III Cbt Boots,
The POS Straps that secure the valise to the Rucksack
The Tac Vest


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (14 Feb 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Yes, the Food Bearing Vest as modelled by a certain RSM who shall remain nameless.
> Included the inevitable kit list to be carried in said vest that completely forgot about the need to carry ammunition. Wasn't it made of the same material as the old Combat Jean jacket?



LOL....ah the Penguin and the FBV....I think I have a pic of that somewhere, I know it was in the Patrician...lol
How are you Steve?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2008)

Geeese!  Some of these comments bring up a real doozie:

Newbies.

Newbies who know it all.

Newbies who don't pay attention to instruction/detail.

If only there were some way not to get issued these wastes of rations.


 ;D


----------



## riggermade (14 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Geeese!  Some of these comments bring up a real doozie:
> 
> Newbies.
> 
> ...



Wasn't there already a link about this...RMC graduates...2nd LT's with 4 years in the military who know more than NCO's with more than 20 years experience


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Feb 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Those combat boot covers, you know, the glossy zipper things. What a waste of cash. Oh, and the CF cripplers that we call issued sneakers. I went through 3/4 of my basic inspections before I realized I hadn't even tied the laces for inspection.



you do know the "glossy" overboots go over your ankle boots/oxfords and not cbt boot right, they invented the other POS WWB to replace the old boots, rubber, stupid


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Feb 2008)

and now my personal favorite the Navy's Raingear, yellow, rubber ducky, about as useless at keeping you dry as the OG Rain gear but has shoulder straps to really hold the weight when the legs fill up with water.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> But that was still the 70s pattern raingear.
> Which is why most of us bought the US model.... which is +/- what our 80s pattern raingear (still in circulation) was copied from.


I think my old US (USMC?) rainjacket is still somewhere in my parents basement ... the K-Way type stuff they issued us (mo-litia in '89, whatever version that was) was absolute crap.  The rubber overboots were useless, too ... I think I wore them once.


----------



## danchapps (14 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> you do know the "glossy" overboots go over your ankle boots/oxfords and not cbt boot right, they invented the other POS WWB to replace the old boots, rubber, stupid



Wasn't sure what they go over. I only have them because I was told to keep them. They sit collecting dust. I'm seriously thinking about following through with my Sgt's suggestion of just mailing them off to somewhere in the middle of Nunavut. I don't think I'd even fathom putting those things over my parade boots, I'd wreck my (admittedly currently crappy) shine.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2008)

Glass half full: The best piece of kit ever - Knife C5; the envy of armies the world over.

Glass half empty: How could the country that invented the C5 knife issue that crappy liquid black boot polish? Shame on you...


----------



## danchapps (14 Feb 2008)

Which polish are you talking about? The Green tin Emu polish?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Which polish are you talking about? The Green tin Emu polish?



That was the Silicone Blackener.

The Black Tin was just liquid black polish and it tended to rot the boots.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2008)

I still got a tin of the Silicon Sealer for the boots  ;D


----------



## TCBF (14 Feb 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure what they go over. I only have them because I was told to keep them. They sit collecting dust. I'm seriously thinking about following through with my Sgt's suggestion of just mailing them off to somewhere in the middle of Nunavut. I don't think I'd even fathom putting those things over my parade boots, I'd wreck my (admittedly currently crappy) shine.



- Put them in the trunk of your car.  Good pair of overshoes can be worth their weight in gold fixing a flat on a muddy road on a rainy night.

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Put them in the trunk of your car.  Good pair of overshoes can be worth their weight in gold fixing a flat on a muddy road on a rainy night.
> 
> ;D



I've used them on the range before, little heavy but well worth it. Didn't have to clean my boots when I got back to the unit lines  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I've used them on the range before, little heavy but well worth it. Didn't have to clean my boots when I got back to the unit lines  ;D



 ???

The Cbt Overboot or the CF Overboot.  The first is for over Cbt boots, the latter was for over CF shoes.  The shinny CF Overboot is what was being discused...... ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Feb 2008)

Any talk about the combat overboot brings memories of wearing running shoes inside them or from time to time in the winter using the mukluk felt liner as the inner.  Busted a lot of zippers.  Of course we had to use grenade pins for zipper tabs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> The Cbt Overboot or the CF Overboot.  The first is for over Cbt boots, the latter was for over CF shoes.  The shinny CF Overboot is what was being discused...... ;D



Gotcha  ;D


----------



## glock17 (15 Feb 2008)

Khaki wool, winter combat shirt?  Good for one wash.

Those ridiculus "combat" suspenders, and come to think of it, the cheapass leather belt we used in place of it.

Flanel sleeping bag liner, try getting through a Northern Norwegian night with that and a groundsheet, brrrrrrr :-[


I cast a vote for Bangy Boards as well, simply because I ended up mastering them :threat:


----------



## SprCForr (15 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Put them in the trunk of your car.  Good pair of overshoes can be worth their weight in gold fixing a flat on a muddy road on a rainy night.
> 
> ;D



The only use I've ever put mine to were as hats during hall parties.


----------



## dimsum (15 Feb 2008)

glock17 said:
			
		

> I cast a vote for Bangy Boards as well, simply because I ended up mastering them :threat:



Curiousity has got me now.  What's a bangy board?


----------



## Shamrock (15 Feb 2008)

Satan's version of cross-country skis.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Glass half empty: How could the country that invented the C5 knife issue that crappy liquid black boot polish?



The C5 knife was made in the USA, and an American knife without the US on it. Mainly made by Camillus. Then the CF actually bought Chinese copies.

Thats a shocker  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Charon (15 Feb 2008)

yep, bangie board proves Satan has a sense of humour


----------



## 2 Cdo (15 Feb 2008)

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> LOL....ah the Penguin and the FBV....I think I have a pic of that somewhere, I know it was in the Patrician...lol
> How are you Steve?



Good thanks, hows being a black-hatter treating you? ;D I knew someone would know exactly who I was talking about.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I still got a tin of the Silicon Sealer for the boots  ;D




Tin? I got a full case of it sitting in the basement!  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2008)

Worst?  - ground sheet/shelter sieve
            - skull cap, wool, intollerable
            - socks, grey wool useless
            - Russell belt knife with the little "S" in a circle on the blade
            - those loony illuminated map reading magnifier dealies.

As a guy who was in and out of armoured engineer vehicles a couple hundred times a day, I loved my combat overboots.  Stuff them in under the hatch, pull them out to dismount, then kick em off again.  Really cut down the mud inside the panzer, I tell ya.  I was also the only one to take them to the field on JLC.  When the Chinook hit, I was the only one with warm dry feet out there, and Cbt boots with gumbies gives a lot more ankle support for snowshoeing, too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Tin? I got a full case of it sitting in the basement!  ;D



THIEF!!!!   ;D


j/k


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Worst?  - ground sheet/shelter sieve
> - skull cap, wool, intollerable
> - socks, grey wool useless
> - Russell belt knife with the little "S" in a circle on the blade
> ...



I love the gummies too. When we trained in California for our Croatia deployment, I was the only one to bring them. We had the monsoons from hell, but my feet were always dry. I've worn them in WWx during fall exercises over my desert boots; again dry feet and no mud in the tent/bedspace.


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2008)

Kat,

I LIKE the greey wool socks - pert much lived in em - till they came out with the OD ones
Skull cap... you talking about the "helmet comforter?
Ground sheet?... yup, aye aye skipper... about as useful as having a real sheet on the ground
Combat boot galoshes - worked for me as well.... in wet winter conditions worked great with mukluck duffel socks.


----------



## mudgunner49 (15 Feb 2008)

ArmyVern (Female type) said:
			
		

> Feeling a little Bridget Bardot_ish_ with a 'lil bit of _Harley Davidson_ thrown in for good measure. Now, if only they'd allow me to wear my nice *leather* chaps in Paris --- I'd be all good to go.  >



Brigette B on a H-D??!!  What a mental picture!!  Do you mean to say that you can't wear leather chaps in Paris?  I though it was  a place where pretty much anything goes... ;D


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2008)

Oik... I hope you're talking about the former "young BB" and not the current "present BB".... cause she certainly ain't in no mental picture of mine these days.


----------



## TCBF (15 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Worst?  - ground sheet/shelter sieve
> - skull cap, wool, intollerable
> - socks, grey wool useless
> - Russell belt knife with the little "S" in a circle on the blade
> ...



1. Why did the ground sheet always smell like vomit? No wonder we all bought poncho liners in Hohenfels.
2. I once frostbit my ears jumping, after that I always wore my skull cap undermy  Helmet, Parachutist's.
3. I loved the Socks Wool Grey in the 70s and 80s.  The newer ones were weak.
4. The 1944 Cdn Admiral Co map readers.  VERY GOOD piece of kit.
5. Boots Rubber Clumsy: D'accord.  Great for keeping Grafenwoehr mud out of the hull.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2008)

Issued PT gear, a.k.a. knacker crackers....


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> 1. Why did the ground sheet always smell like vomit? No wonder we all bought poncho liners in Hohenfels.



Spew smelling ground sheets must be a universal thing. Our DPCU ones smell the same, another same smell is the 84mm Carl G, everytime I smell that beast in the armoury, I am flashed back to fun times in Wainsworld and Sunny Dunny.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> 1. Why did the ground sheet always smell like vomit? No wonder we all bought poncho liners in Hohenfels.
> 2. I once frostbit my ears jumping, after that I always wore my skull cap undermy  Helmet, Parachutist's.
> 3. I loved the Socks Wool Grey in the 70s and 80s.  The newer ones were weak.
> 4. The 1944 Cdn Admiral Co map readers.  VERY GOOD piece of kit.
> 5. Boots Rubber Clumsy: D'accord.  Great for keeping Grafenwoehr mud out of the hull.



The old wool socks were just too damn hot, even in winter.  I run pretty hot at the best of times, and always had soaking feet.
To be fair to the map reader, my main beef was that I could never get one that was in good working order, ours were always tossed in a milk crate and buried under 50 000 pounds of other crap in the troop stores.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2008)

64 pattern anything (except the ruck, of course)


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Feb 2008)

Ya, the webbing with no mag pouches. The pockets in our shirts were to be used. I remember it well. The easily breakable buckle, and all that bloody velcro!


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2008)

Oh man, stop it, I'm starting to black out....

Here's another one: Helmet cover with odd, 'redneck hunter-type leaf cam' pattern on it, worn with plain green combats. What up with that?


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Feb 2008)

WRT the M1 helmet.

We went form a cam-net, to VN vintage reversable covers, to one sided GI woodland, the latter two 'off the shelf' US purchases.

When I left, the M1 was still in, with the US Fritz for UN duty overseas.

All that new stuff happened post Jan 95.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2008)

Camnets and Scrim to cover the CADPAT, chemically treated, IR defeating Camcovers for our helmets.

Can't see the CADPAT camcover, but the scrim shows up like a beacon throught NVGDs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2008)

Good one. And the corollary to that: the lack of proper scrim nets for helmets. We're not alone. I've never seen any army issue a proper helmet scrim cover.


----------



## Royal (15 Feb 2008)

You guys are just going to love the new barrack box.  Wheels, retractable pull-hanfle, shiney metal corners.  It is some sweet piece of kit, hold everything, including a rifle in the lid.  Has nice doc holder that is accessed through the inside, so no more painting and sanding......whoooo.

Oh yeah, did I mention that it is not autorized for use on aircraft.........Ummmm.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2008)

Good reminder: The old, cotton, non-waterproof duffel bags.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2008)

Royal said:
			
		

> You guys are just going to love the new barrack box.  Wheels, retractable pull-hanfle, shiney metal corners.
> Oh yeah, did I mention that it is not autorized for use on aircraft.........Ummmm.



As soon as you said "shiney metal corners" I knew it wasn't going on any military aircraft.  That is why they got rid of the old barack box from the 70's and 80's.  Metal corners.



Although.......the replacement made a much better beer cooler.   ;D


----------



## mover1 (15 Feb 2008)

The new barracks box only weighs in at 33 lbs empty plus its oversized so have fun at the Air Canada counter trying to check it in when it weighs over 75 lbs half full. Got to finally see the monstrosity and all I can say is that it is a dog.  
To the guy who decided to buy those things if your on this net I have to tell you that you are a moron!!!
Same with the guy who decided to buy those new gloves and the CTS program for having and excellent opportunity to redesign the combats to a workable uniform only to keep the same antiquated style and cut with the same pockets that we have been using since the friggin 60's. Its just a different color.
But I love my cad pat rain gear.

Good Kit
The old style air mattresses. 
Tubes of peanut butter

Bad kit
Anything that was supposed to be water proof 
WO Officers with grade 8 educations


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Feb 2008)

Lets keep the shots at Warrants out of this one guys, regardless of education, we did send 18 year old Captains to 2 World Wars with less than highschool education.


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2008)

Royal said:
			
		

> You guys are just going to love the new barrack box.  Wheels, retractable pull-hanfle, shiney metal corners.  It is some sweet piece of kit, hold everything, including a rifle in the lid.  Has nice doc holder that is accessed through the inside, so no more painting and sanding......whoooo.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention that it is not autorized for use on aircraft.........Ummmm.



It is not authorized for use as 'accompanied baggage' but since it was purchased (33,000 of them) for use as 'unaccompanied baggage', I think mine are dandy and I do love them.  It is called a MOB for a reason - Multi Operations Box.  Since you are entitled to 2 x New MOB and one old barrack box - what is your complaint?  'Shiny metal corners' - what are talkin' about Willis  
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/photo_e.asp?id=2015 
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=4029


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2008)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Bad kit
> Anything that was supposed to be water proof
> WO Officers with grade 8 educations



- Hard to BS someone with a theory they don't (or won't) understand, isn't it?

 ;D

sgd, a WO with not much more than Grade 8.


----------



## GDawg (16 Feb 2008)

I thought MOB stood for "Massively Oversized Box" I gathered up all the stuff on the kit list for 1-08 and it barely fills one box. The boxes themselves take up the majority of the individual and combined max weights for UAB. When the UAB was shipped off there was a week long period where you'd hear a MOB thunder down the stairs of the shacks every five minutes.


----------



## Gramps (16 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> It is not authorized for use as 'accompanied baggage' but since it was purchased (33,000 of them) for use as 'unaccompanied baggage', I think mine are dandy and I do love them.  It is called a MOB for a reason - Multi Operations Box.  Since you are entitled to 2 x New MOB and one old barrack box - what is your complaint?  'Shiny metal corners' - what are talkin' about Willis
> http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/photo_e.asp?id=2015
> http://www.dnd.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/article_e.asp?id=4029



I think Mover1 was making comments about the size and weigh of these POS boxes. We can build less of them into an aircraft pallet due to their size, there are also weight restrictions for UAB and these new boxes will reduce the amount of gear you can send due to their weight. I have lugged a few of these around and built one or two pallets with them. The old Barrack box was perfect for its size and its weight. Who ever chose these obviosly has no idea about weight and size when it comes to sending this via Service Air.


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2008)

In Kandahar in 2002, we were tld thet everything cost $5 a POUND to ship over.  Given that these boxes ar 33 pounds, that is $165 one way, just for the luggage.  Why not just issue more 'soft luggage' like kitbags, and tri-wall the suckers?

Or do we like burning JP8 for no reason?


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> I think Mover1 was making comments about the size and weigh of these POS boxes. We can build less of them into an aircraft pallet due to their size, there are also weight restrictions for UAB and these new boxes will reduce the amount of gear you can send due to their weight. I have lugged a few of these around and built one or two pallets with them. The old Barrack box was perfect for its size and its weight. Who ever chose these obviosly has no idea about weight and size when it comes to sending this via Service Air.



You are making some assumptions about the trials.  Thanks for the reminder about weight restrictions - you must work at an AMS. You call it POS because  now you have to adapt to configuring new pallet loads? You guys need a new manual or SOPs?  IMHO, the old barrack box is/was a POS. Great for loadies, too small for everyone else!  The new MOB is air-tight - what a concept.


----------



## Gramps (16 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> You are making some assumptions about the trials.  Thanks for the reminder about weight restrictions - you must work at an AMS. You call it POS because  now you have to adapt to configuring new pallet loads? You guys need a new manual or SOPs?  IMHO, the old barrack box is/was a POS. Great for loadies, too small for everyone else!  The new MOB is air-tight - what a concept.



I do not need to adapt to new SOPs. I need to adapt to restricted space in an aircraft. It is simple. The bigger the box, the less I can fit in the aircraft. The less I can fit means it takes longer for all of the equipment to get to those in the field who need it. New pallet loads? You obviously have very limited knowledge of my job, almost every pallet I have built has been different from the last.  Yes I do work at an Air Move Sqn, what of it?


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> You obviously have very limited knowledge of my job, almost every pallet I have built has been different from the last.  Yes I do work at an Air Move Sqn, what of it?



Gramps, I checked you profile before I posted - I'm just razing you.  I know a little about what you do and I can appreciate that new kit makes it harder.  Maybe the guys that let the contract thought we would only use the MOB in the C-17s.


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2008)

Or the guys who let the contract never bothered asking the people who have to:
1. Load the boxes on pallets.
2. Fly CA with them.
3. Load them in mil vehicles.
4. Lift them fully loaded from the ground onto a truck.
5. I remember when the barrack boxes were replaced with the 'new' barrack boxes in 1985.  "Cool" we said, "A $75 plastic box you can break into by punching out the long hinge pin!"

But they fixed that quick enough.


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> I do not need to adapt to new SOPs. I need to adapt to restricted space in an aircraft. It is simple. The bigger the box, the less I can fit in the aircraft. The less I can fit means it takes longer for all of the equipment to get to those in the field who need it. New pallet loads? You obviously have very limited knowledge of my job, almost every pallet I have built has been different from the last.  Yes I do work at an Air Move Sqn, what of it?



Last time I saw you loading up a pallet I believe you had my UAB ... no-one has the ability that I do to cram so much shit into such a small space.

I always pack us up to travel ... because I'm the only one who can get everything in. I think --- you just need more girls who posess these skills!! Girls just like me!!  Come on, it's been a couple of years & you know you miss me!! >  

Am I scaring you yet?? 

The MOB accomodates a whole lot of our field kit --- that didn't fit into the old BBs. Lots of us submitted UCRs on the BB which stated that they were useless for transporting some of our army gear. A UCR that worked ... but pissed off the MAMs crew ... sorry 'bout that. An purely unintentional side effect, but we needed a big enough box to accomodate our stuff. There really was no point in issuing us smaller boxes that certain items which are essential necessities in the performance of a field soldiers duties just don't fit into because of their length.


----------



## mover1 (16 Feb 2008)

Gramps Good to see you back covering my butt. 
The new BB is a POS... but you people can't see it just  yet.

C-17 loadie course is going great. 
AS for the grade 8 WO.  Mr X you don't have to worry you still have a warm place in my heart. 
oh yeah the new barracks box is garbage!!


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2008)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Gramps goood to see you back coverning my butt.
> The new BB is a POS... but you people can't see it just fo yet.
> 
> C-17 loadie course is going great.
> ...



Oh well, our weapons fit into them. Go figure. Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2008)

Anodized cap badges and collar dogs (and medals, yuck)

Pop studs vs. the good old split pin

Mobile command/ LFC (etc)/ what day of the week is it badge?

Boots we're not allowed to polish (honest, I never use polish on them)

Highly flammable combat clothing to for wearing in flame rich environments e.g., FIREfights

CF Green (you KNOW you want Khaki back, don't you?)

A C7 I'm afraid to break open for cleaning because I may never be able to close it again due to the massive friggin' plastic door stop someone crammed in there

Deploying on a tactical exercise by Greyhound bus vs. SMP vehicles, because it's safer


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A C7 I'm afraid to break open for cleaning because I may never be able to close it again due to the massive friggin' plastic door stop someone crammed in there



Oh WOW, the C-7 Butt-plug. Totally forgot about that. What a PITA. Not too bad though, because in my rifles, for some reason, they just seem to "fall"out. Kind of like the secondary fuel filter on an LS.


----------



## 421 EME (16 Feb 2008)

How about the new cocking handle on the C7A2.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Feb 2008)

Anyone got a picture of this plastic doorstop?   I'm trying to figure out what the hell you're talking about.  Granted it's been 5 years since I touched a C-anything,  but I'm at a loss.


----------



## Canadian Sig (16 Feb 2008)

Not to fan the "BB POS or Not" flames but we were just told our UAB weight limit was upped by 25 lbs a box...... ;D


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2008)

Kat... last time I touched a C7 was last fall.... and there wasn't any door stop crammed into my C7

- is this a little something that's been added to the C7A2 or are all C7s getting/gotten em?


----------



## Canadian Sig (16 Feb 2008)

Its a small rubber wedge in the C7A2 and C8 FTHB that stops the weapon from rattling by making the top and lower recievers fit tighter. Unfortunatly it also makes the weapon nearly impossible to close after assembly or cleaning.


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2008)

Ahhh.... I see said the blind man to the deaf mute!


----------



## Canadian Sig (16 Feb 2008)

I'd post a picture but the Queen and I dont see eye to eye on me bringing my C8 home.  ;D


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2008)

That's ok sig..... I know exactly where I'd put a wedge....


----------



## TN2IC (16 Feb 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Oh WOW, the C-7 Butt-plug. Totally forgot about that. What a PITA. Not too bad though, because in my rifles, for some reason, they just seem to "fall"out. Kind of like the secondary fuel filter on an LS.



Ah... yours too fell out on the highway?


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Feb 2008)

I have the one out of my rifle somewhere in my locker, so if I remember I will take a picture of it.


----------



## JVJA (16 Feb 2008)

The "Accuwedge"

http://www.fulton-armory.com/AccuWedge.html


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Feb 2008)

I think we have a foolproof way of paying for the next upgrade to this site. We will buy the kit for what the troops think it's worth, and then sell it for what DLR thinks it's worth.


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Feb 2008)

so if they sell for $4.95 USD (4.96 CDN 16feb 3008 1813hZ just because we are slightly down today) each, how much did DLR pay per unit?  my guess would be around the $20.00 mark  :


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2008)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Gramps Good to see you back covering my butt.
> The new BB is a POS... but you people can't see it just  yet.
> 
> C-17 loadie course is going great.
> ...



Maybe the new BB is not a POS and you just haven't let it grow on you.  Change is hard sometimes.  I still haven't found those metal corners - Royal?

How about adding the Warrior badges to the list of Junk?  or those entrenching tolls, tiny, collapsible, dull?


----------



## time expired (16 Feb 2008)

Everything that I was issued in Jan.58 was, compared with today's
standards,JUNK.Particularly the CMP 1300 hundredweight truck
that I became the part owner of in 1Fd.Wksp,2 days from Calgary
to Wainwright.However my predecessor's fought their way across
Europe using the same kit.
The Green era bought some improvement although I still do not
understand why we had to copy the Americans and issue a business
suit with brass buttons,instead of something along the lines of an
upgrade of the battledress.The Garrison dress I took as a personal
insult to soldiers by our political masters.The first person I saw wearing
it was Gen.Dextrase, only his rank showing,not even a name tag,he was
 also wearing the ball cap.I suppose he considered himself to be a  
role model he was after all a very close friend of said politicians but he
had the opposite effect on me I almost put in for my release.
As for the rest of the combat gear I would agree with GEO my only
addition would be the winter combat pants,I believe they were
rubberized,20 steps and you started sweating, stop and the sweat
began to freeze,obvious designed by geniuses.
                                               Regards

wearing the ball cap.
I


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2008)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> The "Accuwedge"
> 
> http://www.fulton-armory.com/AccuWedge.html



Great, now you've got me trembling in fear all over again. God help us if they attack when we have to stip and assemble the thing at night for some reason. Note to self- must.... keep.... bayonet.... handy


----------



## JVJA (16 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Great, now you've got me trembling in fear all over again.



This is not the first time?


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2008)

Hardly. You should see me around PER time  ;D


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2008)

I actually bought an accuwedge for my AR-15 in Duluth, Minnesota, in 1988.  When I saw them on C7s, I laughed.  The accuwedge might cure a bit of slop in an AR caused by banging the upper receiver almost closed onto an inserted take-down pin, but putting them in new, tight (relatively) C7s only created more damage by having people lean on the rifle or scope to close it.

Every time I find one, I take it out.


----------



## Devlin (16 Feb 2008)

How about the Milverado pickups...I remember the day our unit got our two dropped off myself, my Pl. WO and the OC went for a drive down what I would call a cottage road (Sand Dam road in the North Bay area). Pulled into a cottage area to switch drivers and noticed that the headlights had fallen out and were hanging by the wires.

Or the random electrical problems, dash lighting up all the idiot lights at random, losing all your lights at once...solid piece of kit that....surprised they didn't make it in CADPAT as well


----------



## TCBF (16 Feb 2008)

Devlin said:
			
		

> How about the Milverado pickups...I remember the day our unit got our two dropped off myself, my Pl. WO and the OC went for a drive down what I would call a cottage road (Sand Dam road in the North Bay area). Pulled into a cottage area to switch drivers and noticed that the headlights had fallen out and were hanging by the wires.
> 
> Or the random electrical problems, dash lighting up all the idiot lights at random, losing all your lights at once...solid piece of kit that....surprised they didn't make it in CADPAT as well



- That's what we get for not buying "Made in Canada"!


----------



## TN2IC (17 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - That's what we get for not buying "Made in Canada"!





Ah... LSVW?


----------



## TCBF (17 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ah... LSVW?



- Touche...


----------



## medaid (17 Feb 2008)

Loud Squeeky Vehicle Wheeled... *shudder*


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Feb 2008)

dont forget the pre-heaters, that if they started at all often caught fire.


----------



## TCBF (17 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> dont forget the pre-heaters, that if they started at all often caught fire.



- A good time not to interfere, as that was the LSVW putting itself out of it's own misery.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Feb 2008)

I'm not ashamed to admit at laughing more than once as a LSVW burned for a while (battery fire or pre-heater doing the rest of the POS a favour)


----------



## TN2IC (17 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - A good time not to interfere, as that was the LSVW putting itself out of it's own misery.




I recall seeing MSE Safety fill out a forum due to a LSVW going up in flames during a Dom Ops...  ;D


I still remember the CFR and my freind gloves  he lost...


----------



## time expired (18 Feb 2008)

I think issued kit is and will always be divisive subject.The important
thing is if,or how fast, the powers to be react to the bad kit situation,
and I do not think the Canadian military is doing such a bad job,
judging by the new kit flowing into the system.
When one looks back at how many Canadians died because of the Ross
rifle,or from trying to sneak up to the enemy wearing hobnailed
ammunition boots.Another good example is the death of thousands
of US aircrew,paratroopers because of the refusal of the US military
to adapt the quick release buckle(QRB)they were required to open
4 separate buckles to get out of their parachute harness.One can see
the result of people not reacting to bad kit situations.
                                         Regards


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2008)

True.  Another problem is that many are not using the kit properly.  Complaints that the Flannel sleeping bag liner and a poncho don't keep you warm on patrols are invalid arguments.  It is inproper use of kit and plain stupidity on the commentators part for bringing up such nonsense.  The Flannel Liner is for use with the sleeping bag, not as a separate piece of kit in a cold environment.  In the majority of cases, if the kit is used correctly, it works.  (I am not talking about TAC VESTS here.)


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Feb 2008)

"True.  Another problem is that many are not using the kit properly" - Truer words have never been spoken.  If as a MCpl or above see a soldier incorrectly using a piece of issued kit, CORRECT him. That is your job. Would you let a soldier load his rifle incorrectly? You will always get the dunderhead that will insist on going his/her own way. That is human nature. Keep on correcting them until they get the message.
More junk: CF overboots, the CF plastic raincoat. The only time I've ever needed the raincoat was on SLC.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2008)

Everytime I hear people complain about the flannel liner (particularly when they say they never use it) I smile inwardly and hope they never have to find out how useful a piece of kit it really is.  Having been in an arctic tent when it caught fire, you quickly appreciate it's non-melting properties.  While a portion of my sleeping bag melted down, it didn't reach my flesh due to the liner and I was able (along with everyone else) to get out of the tent with only a minor singe to the back of my hand.  Also another reason to keep your ruck outside - you have something to wear post conflagration.  Even with that experience I still say the old mountain stove was a good piece of kit.  Bad piece of kit is an idiot who tries to light it in a ten-man.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2008)

Ahhh.... Village idiot, C1A1 for use of
I think those are "B" class items >


----------



## Rodahn (18 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... Village idiot, C1A1 for use of
> I think those are "B" class items >



And issued one per section whether required or not.....  :rage:


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Feb 2008)

or more than 1 per section, but they are definately accountable in the supply system


----------



## X Royal (18 Feb 2008)

Some wondered why I slept with my eyes open until I woke in time to throw a mountain stove & one such village idiot out of a ten man tent. Never heard a complaint from them after on how weird I look when asleep.

Rick


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Feb 2008)

The first winter warfare lecture (December 1960) I attended included a demonstration on hopping for safety while wearing a sleeping bag.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2008)

Heh... People wondered when I used to tie a knife to the tent's main pole..........

Slash & dash.......... if your're lucky


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... People wondered when I used to tie a knife to the tent's main pole..........
> Slash & dash.......... if your're lucky



How do you think I got out of that tent?  They use to think me odd that I kept my knife in the fart sack with me.


----------



## TCBF (18 Feb 2008)

- The 'new' liners we got in the 70s were'nt as warm as the nylon flammable ones.  You could heat a tent up quick with the old liners, plus they cut the wind better.  On the mius side, the flames would race to the top of the tent, then the flaming nylon liner would drop on top of everyone.  Given the (still) questionable lantern/stove skills of most of the CF, switching to a colder but safer liner was a good call, I guess, but I sure miss the old liners.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2008)

cotton and nylon liners both cut real well.... if you have a sharp knife 

Blackadder = short of looping the knife's thong around my wrist, figured that hanging it from the main pole gave me the best chance of finding it in and using it in an emergency.... an event that I had to "exercise" only just ONCE...

At least I had plenty of witnesses for when it came time to return burnt scraps of fabric to QM


----------



## Teeps74 (18 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - The 'new' liners we got in the 70s were'nt as warm as the nylon flammable ones.  You could heat a tent up quick with the old liners, plus they cut the wind better.  On the mius side, the flames would race to the top of the tent, then the flaming nylon liner would drop on top of everyone.  Given the (still) questionable lantern/stove skills of most of the CF, switching to a colder but safer liner was a good call, I guess, but I sure miss the old liners.



 :rofl:

I shouldn't laugh, as I damn near fell victim to one such soldier with questionable lantern/stove skills. The dope lit the stove inside the tent, then instead of yelling "Fire! Fire! Fire!" I woke up too, "Ohmygod!ohmygod!ohmygod!", I look down to discover my bivi bag is on fire all the way up to the mid point on my chest! The bivi bag held the flames at bay, so no damage to me, and I was the only one on fire when I exploded out the side of the tent yelling "Fire! Fire! Fire!"...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Feb 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> The dope lit the stove inside the tent


probably too bloody lazy to stop and light the thing on return from filling it, and didn't want to make his poor fingers cold, #1 Candidate for villiage idiot, I had a simaler experience last year and when we were done putting out the 10 man and our kit, I turned the purple K extinguisher on the villiage retard to ensure he knew exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2008)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> probably too bloody lazy to stop and light the thing on return from filling it, and didn't want to make his poor fingers cold, #1 Candidate for villiage idiot, I had a simaler experience last year and when we were done putting out the 10 man and our kit, I turned the purple K extinguisher on the villiage retard to ensure he knew exactly what I was thinking.



When you have the sum of all fears village idiots, you'll see him/her too lazy to go outside to refuel before lighting.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Feb 2008)

Somewhat older junk, the SMG, most of the mags were trashed, the folding stock bit the hand that holds it, all sort of things sticking you in the back/ribs no matter how you held it, not terribly accurate. Just fired an Uzi recently, it was quite a bit more accurate than a SMG, I remember wishing we had UZI's back then instead of the SMG.

Of course you could not fit a bayonet on the UZI......


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

How about the rubber plug for the old rubber air mattresses?

How often did it happen to you when, at half past oh my gawd dark, you're woken up amidst 9 other huddled bodies by the sudden "pop" of a plug popping out & the air suddenly being expelled.  There you are, quickly testing, rocking around to see if it's your mattress that's suddenly going soft on you... The sudden curse of someone realising it's them & scrambling to stop the flow of air and get the mattress reinflated (if it's at all possible).


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Feb 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Somewhat older junk, the SMG, most of the mags were trashed, the folding stock bit the hand that holds it, all sort of things sticking you in the back/ribs no matter how you held it, not terribly accurate. Just fired an Uzi recently, it was quite a bit more accurate than a SMG, I remember wishing we had UZI's back then instead of the SMG.
> 
> Of course you could not fit a bayonet on the UZI......



The SMG trigger and spring getting stuck and firing a full mag rather than a burst.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

Let's face it, the SMG and it's predecessor the Sten were both very basic weapons... they filled a need - able to send a load of lead downrange & force the people on the receiving end to keep their heads down while you were attempting to do something.  Asside from that, not a very useful weapon.... except looked good as a prop for the Imperial stormtroopers in Star Wars.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> How about the rubber plug for the old rubber air mattresses?
> 
> How often did it happen to you when, at half past oh my gawd dark, you're woken up amidst 9 other huddled bodies by the sudden "pop" of a plug popping out & the air suddenly being expelled.  There you are, quickly testing, rocking around to see if it's your mattress that's suddenly going soft on you... The sudden curse of someone realising it's them & scrambling to stop the flow of air and get the mattress reinflated (if it's at all possible).



I do remember waking up after a very heavy party on a range exercise, floating in about 3" of water inside the marque tent on my air mattress, The idiots in the advance party had set up the tents in a depression and it had rained pretty hard through the night, a hangover with wet gear sucks!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Let's face it, the SMG and it's predecessor the Sten were both very basic weapons... they filled a need - able to send a load of lead downrange & force the people on the receiving end to keep their heads down while you were attempting to do something.  Asside from that, not a very useful weapon.... except looked good as a prop for the Imperial stormtroopers in Star Wars.



I found that the Uzi didn't have "chattering" feel of the SMG, on my first try I was able to produce 3rd cloverleafs on the target. Granted the range was short, but given some practice and some training,I am sure I could have gotten good hits at longer ranges, it would have been a much better weapon.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Feb 2008)

Loving this trip down memory lane, melmac, SMG mags, the C2 Bra, 64 pattern webbing, old rain gear, the old GPMG and the joys of trying to do a barrel change and headspacing and timing. 


Still trying to wonder what moron let Colin near an Uzi though. 8)


----------



## garb811 (22 Feb 2008)

For MPs it was the widowmaker holster issued with the Sam Browne and, if you were a lady MP, the note book holder which also doubled as your .38 ammo pouch with each round held in an individual leather loop.  Oh...and the .38.  Particularly if you were a guy and were issued it due to working in civies.  I used to have to jam my opposite thumb between the grip and the palm of my hand to get a semi-decent grip while firing it, long before anyone even dared to suggest after market grips, let alone putting them on.

Propane fueled patrol cars (and staff cars for that matter) made a ton of sense too when you were forbidden to park them in the garage in the winter and MSE would have a fit if you left one idling.  More than once I left the guardhouse to respond to a call in the winter and had to try more than one car to find one that would start.

I never had the pleasure but guys a few years older than me have lots of nice things to say about the AMC Concord? patrol cars.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Loving this trip down memory lane, melmac, SMG mags, the C2 Bra, 64 pattern webbing, old rain gear, the old GPMG and the joys of trying to do a barrel change and headspacing and timing.
> 
> 
> Still trying to wonder what moron let Colin near an Uzi though. 8)



I had to pay for that pleasure, but it was worth it to satisfy my curiosity.

Did we mention the Zit fertilizer or the wonderful traction abilities of non-directional bar type tread tires?

Anyone here old enough to remember the 14.5mm Arty simulator?


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Feb 2008)

"Anyone here old enough to remember the 14.5mm Arty simulator?"

Guilty. It was not one of Canada's more inspired purchases. For those who never had the pleasure, it was a bolt action, single shot indirect fire weapon that was aimed like a normal artillery equipment. It fired a low velocity round with a spotting charge that 'burst' at the sharp end. Some of the rounds were air burst, which meant they popped anywhere along the trajectory. While the term had not yet been devised, its ballistics operated on the chaos theory; not only could a butterfly flappings its wings in Amazonia deflect it, any resemblance between its fall of shot and the firing table data were purely coincidental.

The trainer was designed to practice FOO parties without using real ammunition and was a step between the puff range and live fire. It was soundly despised by everyone in the artilery except perhaps the staff officer responsible for the ammunition budget.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2008)

Puff ranges!!!

Now I have to admit I liked the puff range that we had, used to work underneath it providing the "puff" as required!! (Does that make me a "puff daddy"?  

If I recall the FOO's had special binos for the puff ranges to help keep things in scale?


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Feb 2008)

As I recall there were a set of table used to build a puff range so that the view from the observer's position was correct. In other words the grid system used to lay the range out was not really based on grid squares as we see them on a map. Unfortunately that meant that it did not work for anyone else - like the rest of the class - seated on the benches on either side of the centre position. 

I got pretty good at shooting without binoculars and adjusting for line by fingers and worm rule.


----------



## DirtyDog (22 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I actually bought an accuwedge for my AR-15 in Duluth, Minnesota, in 1988.  When I saw them on C7s, I laughed.  The accuwedge might cure a bit of slop in an AR caused by banging the upper receiver almost closed onto an inserted take-down pin, but putting them in new, tight (relatively) C7s only created more damage by having people lean on the rifle or scope to close it.
> 
> Every time I find one, I take it out.


I've seen a LOT of damage done, albeit mostly cosmetic, by people jabbing at the take down pins with the jaws of a gerber because the pins were so tight from the pressure of the wedge.  Many a gashed up recievers.


----------



## Penny (22 Feb 2008)

421 EME said:
			
		

> OK troops let's hear it, what are the worst POS that the CF has issued you?  For me it's that junk they call raingear and the WW boots.



Getting back on topic, I'd love to see a return to the v-neck t-shirt that didn't strangle you like the round neck PT shirts do. 
I'd also like to toss back the sleeping bag liner that shredded in to several strips the first time I used it. Good if you needed bandages in a pinch, but that's about it. 
The liners for the snow boots never seem to fit, but in contrast to assurances from the issuing clerk I think they are mis-matched. 

I'm dating myself here a bit but I miss my tan uniform. It was very nicely tailored and unlike the current Army skirt - didn't look like a formless green sack. 
I don't miss the moon-shaped tie with the elastic string. Was it called a dickie?... Whatever. I like the new tie. 
As for the ladies oxfords - no one ever wears them. Why not just issue a standard pump? Just wondering. 

- Just my two cents.


----------



## muskrat89 (23 Feb 2008)

> The trainer was designed to practice FOO parties without using real ammunition and was a step between the puff range and live fire. It was soundly despised by everyone in the artilery except perhaps the staff officer responsible for the ammunition budget.



We also used them to practice direct fire (anti-tank) drills. Funny, my wife and I were talking to my daughter about pneumonics the other day, and IRTDOLF is still in my brain, waiting for me to utilize it whilst saving the gun position....


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Feb 2008)

The C5 MMG - the only weapon I've ever seen that had to be issued with a huge friggin' screwdriver to keep it working.


----------



## TCBF (23 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The C5 MMG - the only weapon I've ever seen that had to be issued with a huge friggin' screwdriver to keep it working.



- When they converted the cal .30 U.S. (.30-06) M1919A4 Browning Machine Guns (BMG) to 7.62mm C1 GPMG in the late sixties, they didn't get it right.  That was a real pain.  Ten years later they fixed some of the problems and re-named it the C5. Once you knew the gun, it was good to go.  The key was to pull the trigger bar from the lock frame, insert it into a hole in the barrel casing and then lean on it, bending the tip to the right angle to change the timing of the gun.  Purred like a 600 RPM BMG after that, it did.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - When they converted the cal .30 U.S. (.30-06) M1919A4 Browning Machine Guns (BMG) to 7.62mm C1 GPMG in the late sixties, they didn't get it right.  That was a real pain.  Ten years later they fixed some of the problems and re-named it the C5. Once you knew the gun, it was good to go.  The key was to pull the trigger bar from the lock frame, insert it into a hole in the barrel casing and then lean on it, bending the tip to the right angle to change the timing of the gun.  Purred like a 600 RPM BMG after that, it did.



I guess that's why they gave us huge oven mitts with the gun too, just in case it scratched when you gave it a pat.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Feb 2008)

Oven mitts were for barrell changes, a real pain on that gun.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - When they converted the cal .30 U.S. (.30-06) M1919A4 Browning Machine Guns (BMG) to 7.62mm C1 GPMG in the late sixties, they didn't get it right.  That was a real pain.  Ten years later they fixed some of the problems and re-named it the C5. Once you knew the gun, it was good to go.  The key was to pull the trigger bar from the lock frame, insert it into a hole in the barrel casing and then lean on it, bending the tip to the right angle to change the timing of the gun.  Purred like a 600 RPM BMG after that, it did.



Here the US .30 in L3A3/A4 is still in the system. The conversion to L3A3/A4 from M1919A4, is the instalation of a  bar safety, which engages the cocking handle, a new trigger with noticable design change (you can spot on for just looking at it, a modification to fire from an open bolt only. The bolts also do not interchange.

The latest ammo buy was Privy-Partizan .30 M2 ball. 'NNY' from the FRY!

From my POV, the L3A3/A4 is far superior to the M1919A4, and both leave the 7.62mm conversion in the dust.

The Australians at Lithgow SAF also toyed with 7.62 conversion in the 1970's, but failed, or should I say abandoned the idea. Too bad the Canadians did not do the same thing

The Aussie guns are still in catalogue, only used on the older type of Australian M113 turrets. Most older APCs are now in for the upgrade, and fiited with new turret. The .30's days are numbered, with an appoitment with the smelter at Port Kembla a guarantee.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Feb 2008)

The FN C2. All the disadvantages of the Bren Gun with none of the benefits of the C9, wih an NVA mag bra to go with it.


----------



## TCBF (24 Feb 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The FN C2. All the disadvantages of the Bren Gun with none of the benefits of the C9, wih an NVA mag bra to go with it.



- I liked the C2 for what it was built for - not what we wanted it to be (another Bren Gun).  I take pride in the fact that, as a competitor in FNC2 shoots, I competed with a wpn that was never designed for competition!

- C2 Bra: "Case, Ammo, Mag, 1964."  Got one around here someplace.  I used it to hold cassettes on  a canoe trip.


----------



## RedGalaxy (21 Mar 2013)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Those combat boot covers, you know, the glossy zipper things. What a waste of cash. Oh, and the CF cripplers that we call issued sneakers. I went through 3/4 of my basic inspections before I realized I hadn't even tied the laces for inspection.




I realize this is an old thread but I wondered if anyone has a photo of the aforementioned CF Cripplers they could post or email me?  They were the beige hightop sneakers issues to CF members at CFB Cornwallis and Chilliwack in the 70s and 80s.  They had utterly no arch support.  If anyone knows the NATO Stock Number that would be useful as well or has a pair they would be willing to sell I would love to hear from you.  This historical information is required for research purposes.  Much obliged.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2013)

RedGalaxy said:
			
		

> I realize this is an old thread but I wondered if anyone has a photo of the aforementioned CF Cripplers they could post or email me?  They were the beige hightop sneakers issues to CF members at CFB Cornwallis and Chilliwack in the 70s and 80s.  They had utterly no arch support.  If anyone knows the NATO Stock Number that would be useful as well or has a pair they would be willing to sell I would love to hear from you.  This historical information is required for research purposes.  Much obliged.



Building up a claim for compensation from veterans affairs for chronic lower leg pain?


----------



## Monsoon (21 Mar 2013)

RedGalaxy said:
			
		

> I realize this is an old thread but I wondered if anyone has a photo of the aforementioned CF Cripplers they could post or email me?  They were the beige hightop sneakers issues to CF members at CFB Cornwallis and Chilliwack in the 70s and 80s.


I got issued those on BMQ as late as 1997. Got real sneakers on BOTC in 1998, so I suspect that was the year the last ones finally dribbled out of the system.


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2013)

RedGalaxy said:
			
		

> I realize this is an old thread but I wondered if anyone has a photo of the aforementioned CF Cripplers they could post or email me?  They were the beige hightop sneakers issues to CF members at CFB Cornwallis and Chilliwack in the 70s and 80s.  They had utterly no arch support.  If anyone knows the NATO Stock Number that would be useful as well or has a pair they would be willing to sell I would love to hear from you.  This historical information is required for research purposes.  Much obliged.



Although Chapeski is was a Sup tech who just pulled-pin out west, he's far too young to have ever seen the cripplers of which you seek.  His cripplers (came in beige and green, but were not the old high-top converse looking foot-killers that we used to issue), at least, had insoles and arches.  

I'll see what I can dig up for you once I get back to work as these went out of the system in 88.  Am burning off shit-tonnes of annual.  ;D


----------



## RedGalaxy (24 Mar 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Although Chapeski is was a Sup tech who just pulled-pin out west, he's far too young to have ever seen the cripplers of which you seek.  His cripplers (came in beige and green, but were not the old high-top converse looking foot-killers that we used to issue), at least, had insoles and arches.
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up for you once I get back to work as these went out of the system in 88.  Am burning off crap-tonnes of annual.  ;D



ArmyVern:  Much obliged for any assistance you can provide.  Cheers


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2013)

Ah yes the VC combat boot or also know as Peter Pan get away boots. Or to some from Ont as the Ipper slipper.


----------



## RedGalaxy (10 May 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Although Chapeski is was a Sup tech who just pulled-pin out west, he's far too young to have ever seen the cripplers of which you seek.  His cripplers (came in beige and green, but were not the old high-top converse looking foot-killers that we used to issue), at least, had insoles and arches.
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up for you once I get back to work as these went out of the system in 88.  Am burning off crap-tonnes of annual.  ;D



ArmyVern:  have you had a chance to see if you could dig up anything?  Cheers.


----------

